# 2002 honda rancher 350 build "project neck deep"



## hondarider3

well guys im about to start working on my rancher, and i was wondering what all i should do to it... this is what it looks like now











here is my to do list for now
1: winch for front and back, already have one, but i need another one
2: small lift
3: bigger and better tires, right now it has 27 inch vampires
4: seat cover
5: spacers
6: seat for the back

What else should i do?????


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Snorkle
Big A$$ tires
Clutch mods
Maybe an HMF (if you like it loud, HMF w/quiet core if you dont)
I've got one just like that! I put a snorkel on mine, and now i can go anywhere. It's my back up bike, but I still love it. Honda makes some great machines.


----------



## walker

gear reduction and big lift and big tires


----------



## byrd

he is right them hondas r great bikes. only problem i found with a honda is if u keep it to long u forget all ur mechanic skills and ur tools get real dusty:bigok:


----------



## hondarider3

byrd said:


> he is right them hondas r great bikes. only problem i found with a honda is if u keep it to long u forget all ur mechanic skills and ur tools get real dusty:bigok:


 lol, i have had it for about 3 weeks and every other day something is taken off or put on it, what size and kind of tires should i go with, and, how big of a lift? i already have a snorkel, but i took it off so we could take the motor apart,


----------



## hondarider3

anyone???


----------



## HondaGuy

You can get a 23.5% or a 39% gear reduction for it, and after doing one of those I'd go with either 29.5-31x9.5 Outlaws or 30" Silverbacks. If you don't wanna do any custom suspension work, keep it simple with some HL springs and a 2" lift. Depending on what shape the top end is in, a high compression piston would really wake it up, expecially when combined with a good pipe like a HMF. I personally wouldn't do a big bore kit just cause on an air cooled motor the thinner the cyl walls are the more prone to overheating they are. A clutch kit would be another good mod, I personally like the EPI Comp stall kit better then the HL Outlaw kit or the EPI Economy stall. Really you can just about do whatever you want to with it, just depends on how much you wanna spend lol.


----------



## hondarider3

i dont wanna spend a whole lot, and i really dont want to go bigger than 28's


----------



## hondarecoveryman

375cc BBK !!!! FTW


----------



## redriders250r

lift snorkle clutch kit and its done


----------



## hondarider3

how much is a clutch kit?


----------



## hondarider3

can anyone close to me extend a swingarm for really cheap?


----------



## hondarider3

anyone else


----------



## hondarider3

well i just found out my springs out of my japanese 150, will give it about 2 1/2 inches of lift, so i am just going to put them on there


----------



## lilbigtonka

sounds to me like your on a budget but one thing that is cheaper that i cant believe has not been mentioned is a axle paddle all hondas should come with one from the factory lol


----------



## hondarider3

i have a cover over my axle, and cant put an axle paddle on it, i wanted one, but it wouldnt work.. and yes i am on a 14 year olds budget


----------



## HondaGuy

You "can" still do an axle paddle even on the enclosed rear axled Hondas, its just not as easy to do as it is on the 300s and 420s.


----------



## Eight

Axle paddles ftw...Tall snorkel with some 28 laws or backs.


----------



## hondarider3

Sorry guys no axle paddle, but I'm going to get a clutch kit, 27 inch outlaws, maybe 28's or backs, jet kit, gear reduction, spacers, strobe lights, and a stereo. What else should I do? I am about to go redo my snorkel, will post pics if I get a chance


----------



## hondarider3

went out and rode today...i am going riding again tomorrow, but mud will be involved, lol, and i will try to get some more pics


----------



## Eight

Plan sounds good but why no axle paddle.


----------



## hondarider3

my dad said he doesnt want it to have one, and he is my dad, so unfortunately i have to listen


----------



## hondarider3

what all do i need for an audiotube?????


----------



## hondarider3

just ordered a uni air filter, what else should i get?


----------



## hondarider3

my snorkel...


----------



## Eight

Nice job on the snorkel.


----------



## hondarider3

thank you


----------



## hondarider3

going to get paint in a minute, what color!!!???


----------



## Eight

Electric blue or yellow. Got to be different.


----------



## hondarider3

i got silver, lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I wish my bike was silver. That's a good choice


----------



## hondarider3

i am doing racks, snorkel, frame, a-arms, and floorboards silver. but the plastics and stick stoppers are going to be green, hopefully it will look good


----------



## hondarider3

here is some pics of the painted racks and floorboards


----------



## IBBruin

I like that color but I do have a question. Are you kinda short? The reason I'm asking is I'm only 5'8" and it looks like that snorkel would only come up to the middle of my chest, not "neck deep"

JK man, good job.


----------



## hondarider3

...


----------



## Eight

Turned out good. Did you use rattle can paint?


----------



## hondarider3

yea


----------



## hondarider3

New tires 27 inch mudzillas on itp rims, got te rims from one guy for free, and the tires from another guy for free.


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws

my buddy has a rancher with 26 inch mudlites, all stock and it will spin the **** out of them! i bet i could put my 28s on and still spin them!


----------



## honda maniac

looks good but if you gona do a gr id go 29.5s or 30s also i have a winch ill sell you 100 bucks its yours a warn 2500


----------



## hondarider3

well, me and one of my buddies, and my uncle are giving the rancher, and my buddies 300 a lift, probably either 4 or 5 inch....:bigok:


----------



## mudnutsatv

sweet you better put alot of pics and tuff so i can make one


_please refrain from cursing/creative spelling. Thanks. - Admin_


----------



## hondarider3

well, we gotta get started first


----------



## mudnutsatv

look what i just got


----------



## hondarider3

looks good, i am about to put my ammo cans, my passenger backrest, and my ice chest on mine... where did you get your hmf??? and where did you get the spacers???


----------



## mudnutsatv

all from hormells but i think they just get every thing from highlifter and sell it in a store


----------



## mudnutsatv

and cragslist


----------



## hondarider3

well i was riding this afternoon, and all of a sudden my tires went opposite ways, and i looked behind my axle and my tie rod popped out of the socket.. so i had to walk beside it all the way home


----------



## mudnutsatv

that sucks put some pics of it broken


----------

